# I HATE CODES!!!



## 02'NIZZMO (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a 2002 3.5se alti with 7 codes ->p1122, p0102, p1102, p0113, p0223, p0221 & p1224 need serious help please Thx George


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

man... i dont have a list of the codes but you can get them from here - www.batauto.com they should have a complete listing.


----------



## 02'NIZZMO (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: batauto*

could not find section that shows me codes. Only found codes for older alti's left a post their 2 though! Maybe they can help? :hal:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

02'NIZZMO said:


> I have a 2002 3.5se alti with 7 codes ->p1122, p0102, p1102, p0113, p0223, p0221 & p1224 need serious help please Thx George


P0102-Mass Air Flow Circuit Low Input
P0113-Intake Air Temp Circuit High Input
P0221-Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit Range/Performance Problem
P0223-Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit High Input
P1102,P1122,P1224 not really sure. they're not on my list. I've never heard of those in an Alti, Except for the Mass AirFlow, had that on mine. Had to replace it twice.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

P1122 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Inconsistent With MAF Sensor Low Voltage


----------



## 02'NIZZMO (Feb 20, 2006)

WATSON1 said:


> P1122 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Inconsistent With MAF Sensor Low Voltage


Whats up Watson1 so do you think these codes would be taken care of by a maf sensor?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

02'NIZZMO said:


> Whats up Watson1 so do you think these codes would be taken care of by a maf sensor?


Not really sure, 1122 102 113 probably, don't know what the others are, so it's hard to say.


----------



## serboy00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just to bunch in I have a 03 spec v thats throwing the same codes mine are P1122, P0507, P0223, P0123, then the last code is P0507 again. I know we have the diff cars but the codes are the same jst wondering if you where able or how you got yours fixed. was it wiring issue not necessarily the sensor or should i go ahead change the MAF


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can check the codes here, its where i go when i need one decoded.
BAT Auto Technical-Professional mechanics giving advice-An Educational Site w/ OBD2 Trouble Codes and Technical info & Tool Store.


----------



## serboy00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks now i know the codes meaning just have to figure out how to fix it and get it started to solving the issues


----------

